
Sorry, Ruby – I think I’ve fallen for Go - jdelsman
https://medium.com/@voxxit/sorry-ruby-i-think-i-ve-fallen-for-go-2e92ce1b356
======
jkmcf
I've written a lot of Ruby, wrote C and Java a long time ago, and have dabbled
in Go.

Like Python and Perl, what really makes Ruby fun is the library ecosystem. The
libraries seem written to remove coding drudgery. When I look at Go, I see
Java. The language and libraries require a lot of boilerplate to do simple
things, e.g., parse a JSON file or a simple HTTP GET. Some of this is due to
static typing, but it's still overly complex. Maybe the 3rd party Go libraries
will evolve given enough time.

As a language, Go just seems like a step backward from Ruby or Python. I
categorize it as a language for people who like to write code for code's sake.
It does seem like a better Java or C.

I do love gofmt, and obviously the speed, but the killer features are built in
cross compilation and the simplicity of deploying a Go app with Docker. Docker
becomes a very slim container to hold your app -- think 1M (Scratch base) or 6
MB (Alpine) containers.

~~~
jdelsman
Yep, I have been writing some really tiny Docker images with static Go
binaries for a while now. It's great! If you can get Docker baked into an
Amazon AMI, for instance, you can easily bypass the need for things like
upstart using `docker run --restart`.

I feel as though you may want to look into the library ecosystem a bit more.
The awesome-go repo is seriously invaluable.
[https://github.com/avelino/awesome-go](https://github.com/avelino/awesome-go)

